
Why Amazon Was Not Successful in China - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/2212/why-wasnt-amazon-successful-in-china.html
======
HomeDeLaPot
Good. American corporations shouldn't own the world, even if they must rule
America.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Yeah. Amazon should never get access to the Chinese market like Alibaba has to
the US market. /s

